# Happy Thanksgiving / Thanks for Taking



## drmike (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving for those of you in United States and the to the ex pats abroad.

To the native peoples of North America, happy Thanks for Taking or thanks for allowing the taking.

Everyone have plans to see their family and visit shut-in neighbors?  Or are we all working today too?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm working.

But that's because the country I'm in doesn't celebrate it today.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. I'll drink a beer in all your honors!


----------



## Kris (Nov 28, 2013)

Working, I guess I am the shut-in neighbor :lol:

We have a quite diverse client-base, and try to maintain a normal ticket reply response of under 5 minutes optimally. Always under 10 minutes, PagerDuty is great for that.

Plus I'd rather cover for staff that's with their families. I'll watch a Community or Parks & Rec. marathon via Hulu + and Netflix

*Cheers to everyone else working today & covering other workers who are with their family. B) *


----------



## SkylarM (Nov 28, 2013)

Will be working ish  No fun not to!


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 28, 2013)

Working in the morning / family in the afternoon!


----------



## DamienSB (Nov 28, 2013)

Everyone is really just waiting to be trampled at Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## Kadar (Nov 28, 2013)

The trampling at Walmart will happen tonight the cheap TVs happen at 6pm and 8pm. I am soooo looking forward to working there today... NOT.


----------



## fapvps (Nov 28, 2013)

Wroking today... And no Walmart in NYC. Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 28, 2013)

_Indigenous Subjugation Day_ has a nice ring to it, I think.  Of course, HR is all shades of pissed at me for referring to it as such yesterday.


----------



## nunim (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, you American scum!  Work is dead slow, I've been watching the parade and reading the paper all morning.   I've already had my Thanksgiving last month but we're doing a mini-thanksgiving today because I missed both of them last year  

Got a nice ham in the slow cooker right now


----------



## MannDude (Nov 28, 2013)

Working today. Celebrating this weekend with family.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving my american friends


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving vpsBoard


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all folks.

(When I was a kid I always thought that Thanksgiving is a national Turkish festival  )


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm working a late thanks giving shift too! Happy Thanks giving!


----------



## scott2020 (Nov 28, 2013)

On call starting Friday night, but enjoying food, family, and watching my Detroit Lions kick the crap out of the packers!


----------

